# Home Surgery



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

I have a boil on my shoulder. I went to the OD last week and he gave me antibiotics and told me it would pop on its own. Hey it has been a week and it has not popped!!! I am in great pain This is the size of a small egg and I am going to lance this bad boy on my own. I just went to the clinic and was told to come back in three or four days cause they. It was a walk in with the same OD and staff. Wish me luck


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

I've done those kinds of things myself. Lance it and clean it well. Watch it close so it doesn't get infected.


----------



## BeeFree (Feb 23, 2004)

You can get an ointment at the pharmacy called Prid salve and it is supposed to make boils pop.


----------



## themamahen (Jun 26, 2005)

I've lanced them myself the razors for the old time shavers are the thinest and sharpest I tape one side as to not cut myself. 

Btw... Google some info on boils, as they are contagious. wherever the fluid drains/drained can cause another outbreak. WASH bedding and anything else that has come in contact with it.

Wish my parents had known this as I have HORRIBLE scarring from them all over my back and buttocks. 

http://www.healingdaily.com/conditions/boils.htm

http://www.med.umich.edu/1libr/pa/pa_boils_hhg.htm


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Well the cutting is done and it did not work.I had my wife and son both help. They squeezed and cut but the thing would not come out. I wanted them to cut deeper, but they would not. I will tell ya it did relive the pressure. Now I will have to go to the clinic tomorrow, but where???


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

have you been putting anything on it to draw it to the surface??


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

Grate some raw Potato and apply as a poultice to the area. Leave for an hour or so. It will ease the discomfort AND act as a drawing ointment.

Apply a paste of egg yolk, honey and flour for relief of pain.

Mix together 1 teaspoon ground Thyme, 1/2 teaspoon Lime juice, 1/2 teaspoon Onion juice and enough honey to form a soft paste. Apply directly to the boil, bandage if needed, and leave for 12 hours. Renew after bathing.

Apply an ointment made with Wood Betony leaves, Comfrey leaves, or Calendula flowers.

Apply crushed Tulip bulbs as a poultice to help draw out pus.

Carefully peel off the skin of a boiled egg and lay it over a boil - it will draw out the pus.

Beat together 60g pure honey, 60g plain flour and the yolk of one egg. Apply to the boil on a piece of non-stick lint, and bandage to hold in place. Repeat night and morning until cured.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

i agree with the grated raw potato poultice. another one that works well is to make oatmeal up into a thick paste and apply as a poultice. it will draw it to a head to it can pop.


----------



## Sand Flat Bob (Feb 1, 2007)

Big Dave said:


> Well the cutting is done and it did not work.I had my wife and son both help. They squeezed and cut but the thing would not come out. I wanted them to cut deeper, but they would not. I will tell ya it did relive the pressure. Now I will have to go to the clinic tomorrow, but where???


 My father used to have outbreaks of Boils. He had a salve he bought somewhere called "Denver Mud" Have no idea what was in it. But it seemed to draw the boil to a head. 

After having boil outbreaks for years, he found out that every time he ate dry cereal, which he normally didn't do, he would have an outbreak of boils. He had lots of allergies so guess dry cereal was one of them.

Bob


----------

